# Circumcision at Homebirth?



## Hels_Bells

If we have a boy, we are probably having him circumcised. My MW lists this procedure on fee chart as $250. Do they do this at home??? My insurance only pays for it if it's done at the hospital BEFORE leaving.

Overall I'm finding a lot of hidden costs that make the homebirth around $4000 out of pocket. I may end up just going with a natural MW assisted birth in the hospital.


----------



## Samantha675

I have no idea hun. I'm not sure if I would want my MW circumcising my son, it may not be something she does often enough for me to feel comfortable with. Maybe speak to her about it and to your pediatrician. My husband is English and is very against circumcision and since I dont have a penis, I left the decision up to him b


----------



## aliss

Hels_Bells said:


> If we have a boy, we are probably having him circumcised. My MW lists this procedure on fee chart as $250. Do they do this at home??? My insurance only pays for it if it's done at the hospital BEFORE leaving.
> 
> Overall I'm finding a lot of hidden costs that make the homebirth around $4000 out of pocket. I may end up just going with a natural MW assisted birth in the hospital.

No, the midwife will not perform this. If for personal and not religious reasons, it is done by the doctor at the hospital (and there's other times/places/procedures for religious reasons).

Insurance companies classify it as cosmetic surgery so it needs to be done by the doctor.


----------



## madasa

May I ask why you are having your baby cut? Is it for religious purposes? Feel free to ignore me if you want.


----------



## Hels_Bells

madasa said:


> May I ask why you are having your baby cut? Is it for religious purposes? Feel free to ignore me if you want.

We haven't decided what we are going to do, I am just informing myself. We won't even know what sex we are having until the birth. If we do decide to do it, it would be purely for cultural reasons.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I would have a urologist do it if you can. :)


----------



## SIEGAL

get a mohel (moyel) to do it. Just look for one that practiced reformed Judaism (otherwise I doubt they will do it). Mohels do literally thousands of circumcisions and they do it at homes not at hospitals. Since, in recent years, circumcision is not so popular amongst non-religiously required parents, dr.'s dont do it very often, while mohels do it weekly. I highly suggest you find one as that is there profession.


----------



## fides

If we have a boy, we'll be going to a local pediatrician. (Still have to call around to find one we like, though, since we don't have any kiddos around yet... So many things to do!!)


----------



## NaturalMomma

Midwives shouldnt' be performing circumcisions unless they are actually trained to do so, and I've never heard of one that was (most, if not all, MWs in my area oppose circing boys). You should schedule the appointment with your Pediatrician or Urologist. 

I know you don't need anyone to tell you not to circ, that is your choice. But I'm also in USA and the rate of circing is going down by a lot. I didn't circ and there are many boys my kids' ages that aren't circ'd either. There really is no point, and it's silly to do a procedure on a baby *just* for cultural purposes.


----------

